# Neue Intel-Prozessor-Roadmap bis Q3/2009



## Binn (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Intel hat eine neue Prozessor-Roadmap rausgebracht die für das 3. Quartal 2009 zwei neue Prozessorenreihe ankündigt. Namen Havendale und Lynnfield.

Aber seht selbst. Der komplette Artikel hier:ComputerBase - Intel-Prozessor-Roadmap bis zum Q3/2009
Leider wusste ich nicht wie man Bildvorschau machen kann, deswegen ist es so groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

